# Knight Champions of Helios



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Captain "Sir" Galahad awoke to the familiar look of his quarters in the Fortress Monestary on the Knights of Terra's homeworld Terror. He sat up and looked to his left side. An eldar lance had gone straight through it his chest and there was a metal plate over it. Donning his artificer armour he walked slowly out of his quarters. Outside stood Brother's Kiol and Salviun, members of his company. They followed him slowly as he made his way through the fortress monestary towards "Sire" Beziel's quarters. It took him an hour to walk and several times he had to lean against the great walls as the walk drained him of his little energy. Each time Kiol and Salviun grabbed him before he fell. Finally he made it to the doors guarded by 4 honour guards. One marched into Beziels room anouncing the Captain. 

A moment later Galahad was ushered in. Standing next to his throne Beziel watched as Galahad limped in. He went to bow but before he could Beziel said "Don't brother. In your state bowing my make the bleeding start again."
"I apologise "Sire"."
"No need."
"My lord, may i ask, what happened to my company on Helios, when we were pushing the Eldar back." 
"As far as i have gathered from your marines, after you were wounded the marines pushed the Eldar through their webway before destroying it from orbit. After the counter attack only 20 of your marines survived." Beziel told him "This couldn't of come at a worse time, the 5th being almost wiped out."
"So whats next Sire?"
"I'm afraid that you have to continue in your duties with your company. We have been petitioned by the Imperial Guard to send more men to Cadia. Lucky for you I have just promoted 10 scouts to Brother marines which will go straight to your company. The rest will be made up by the 11th company."

Two hours later:

Galahad sat in his quarters on the strike cruiser "Last out" in silence. It would take at least a few days to get to Cadia and he would have to be on top form for then." Standing he walked towards the training area where his men were sparring. Walking to Kiol he tapped him on the shoulder and signalled to him to step away from the sparring session he was having with Salviun. Salviun bowed and assumed a combat stance. Galahad mirrored him and charged. Ducking under Galahads first sweep, Salviun back handed him, who twisted away and kicked Salviun in the chest, knocking himover. Salviun leapt to his feet and dumped tackled Galahad. Galahad rolled over and brought his elbow down onto Salviun's stomach, leaping up both marines assumed combat stances, and were about to re-engage when pain shot through Galahads chest and he fell. Before he hit the floor Kiol grabbed him and signalled apothecary Asoth.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

its a good start ramo keep it up


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

With Galahad still onboard the "Last Out" Kiol took charge of the company. He walked through the Cadian lines of the fortress Kasr Lion, towards his brothers. They were preparing to strike against a chaos warband to the east of their position. Mounting the command rhino he ordered them out. A Cadian armoured company followed them out. Driving through a ravine he prepared an ambush. His company would go to the sides of the ravine and pin the chaos in. The armoured company would block the escape points. 

Three hours later:
The warband came into site, riding bikes and in rhinos with only a predator with them to destroy the loyalists tanks. Smiling as they passed his position he ordered the devastators to destroy their lead rhino and the predator at the back. A second later a missle flew straight into the lead rhino fliping it over before it chrashed into the side of the ravine wall. A further three missles hit the predator causing it to explode. The chaos disembarked from their transports and Kiol ordered his men to cut them down. Standing he and the command squad poured bolter fire down on the chaos.
"Brother Salviun, it is time. STRIKE FROM THE SKIES." A thunderhawk flew above the chaos warband and Salviun and his assualt squad leapt out of the back straight into the chaos below. Kiol forsaw that the bikes would cause a problem so ordered the "Last Out" to teleport their terminators in. A moment later straight in front of the bikes five terminators appeared out of thin air and opened fire at the charging bikes destorying them. Kiol saw a sixth powered armour brother step out behind the terminators a sword in his hand and a bolt pistol. Bellowing praises to the Emperor the 3rd company charged into the remaining chaos wipping them out. Kiol saw as the sixth marine charged the warbands leader and beheaded him with one stroke of his mighty power sword. Turning the figure allowed Kiol to see him. Sir Galahad strode over to Kiol and to the cheer of his company that their leader had returned he threw the chaos head onto a spike.


----------

